# carpfishermans paradise?



## 02SpcGhst (May 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever been out there? If so how was it?


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

went out there on the 3rd day it was open and it was a joke, there were me and 2 buddy's and 1 other person and no= one even got a bite and the other guy that was there was there on opening day and he was the only person to actually catch one in the mouth. the day we was there the person running the lake came around to pick up the dead ones and to be perfectly honest he filled the back of a dodge dakota and that's the god's honest truth, we talked to him and he said he has no idea why they are dying, but there are no aereators in the lake and we left 15 minutes after he had made his rounds and there were already 7 more dead ones on the top.....don't waste your time or 16 dollars......jmo.......................Mike


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

LOL, I watched a video on youtube, exactly how you described it.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

where and what is this? what did you type in on youtube? thanks


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> where and what is this? what did you type in on youtube? thanks


Its a carp paylake... heres their website: http://carpfishermansparadise.com/
They have the videos linked to their page....


----------



## 02SpcGhst (May 19, 2007)

thats a bummer, i had high hopes for this lake. Its ok though, we can catch them all day in the scioto


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

01mercLS said:


> LOL, I watched a video on youtube, exactly how you described it.


my friend that was with me is the one who made that video.


----------

